# What does this indicate



## anonymousgyrl (Sep 21, 2015)

My period did not come in July. My period came on August 4th and stopped on August 10th. On August 28th, as I was trying/pushing to have a bowel movement, I had abdominal discomfort and pressure in my pelvis. I had a small red spot of blood on my toilet tissue. My stool did not come out. I gave up and thought maybe I had abdominal discomfort because my period was about to come; not because of a bowel movement.

For the next few days, I would get small light orange/ brown/ light red spots. It was not a lot amount; it was only noticeable when I wiped. This little amount of blood stopped on Sept. 1st. Now it is Sept. 24 and I haven't had my period. Im not pregnant. Was the little amount of spot i got on aug 28 a symptom of something?


----------

